# Almost 100ft of 8/3 600V Indoor/ Outdoor Portable Power Cable



## Sensaria (Sep 9, 2014)

Have this extra power cable laying around. Its in two pieces. One piece is about 20 ft and the other piece is the rest of the 100ft. 
Shoot me a fair offer and its yours.


----------

